# Uber driver kills three passengers who tried to rob him



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

!!!Warning Graphic!!!




A Uber car killed 3 criminals, one of whom was a 15 year old who tried to rob him. According to Department of Public Safety (SSP), the military is also driver's Uber would have received a travel request made by a woman and arrive on the scene were three men waiting. According to reports, the trio got into the car and on the way asked the driver to stop at a friend's house. When the vehicle stopped one guy announced the robbery, but the police officer reacted and shot the three criminals who later died on the spot. With the trio the PM seized two guns and one .32 caliber and one .38


----------



## bigdog305 (Sep 7, 2016)

They got what they deserved. Case Closed.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

I was waiting for the car to jump up and start killing people? #disappointed.


----------



## JBigotes (Oct 19, 2016)

3 less bozos to worry about on my next trip to Brazil.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> !!!Warning Graphic!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They work for cash in Brazil ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> !!!Warning Graphic!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ps- did he send the woman a $200.00 cleaning bill ?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Ps- did he send the woman a $200.00 cleaning bill ?


*$150.00


----------



## Kevin4163 (May 22, 2016)

bigdog305 said:


> They got what they deserved. Case Closed.


Yep, good riddance. Somebody give that driver a medal.


----------



## JBigotes (Oct 19, 2016)

Ok, everyone. Wish me luck in Brazil. I am at LAX on way to one week vacation in Riooo.


----------



## DjUber2016 (Oct 18, 2016)

Fabulous. DRT DEAD RIGHT THERE. !!


----------



## Frœsty (Aug 14, 2016)

Graphic... The most graphic element was the music. Very chilling.

Is that one jackass or three with same gawd-awful fashion sense in the photo collage? Are they triplets?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Frœsty said:


> Graphic... The most graphic element was the music. Very chilling.
> 
> Is that one jackass or three with same gawd-awful fashion sense in the photo collage? Are they triplets?


If they had face tattoos ,would look like one of my x g.f.'s sons & his buddies. . . . .


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Back in the 70's cab drivers in Portland were being robbed and killed at an incredible rate. Then our Governor and the State Police got together with the cab drivers and allowed us to carry a firearm (it wasn't allowed at the time). After a few more holdups with the result being a dead criminal, the robberies suddenly plummeted. Being armed and crack cocaine (better money than robbing cabs) pretty much brought a halt to this activity. Once we put inside and forward facing cameras on our cars...we'll, that's was all she wrote. We haven't had a problem for close to 15 years.


Not a fan of Uber, but kudos to this guy for blowing these asswads away.


----------



## michael7227 (Oct 29, 2016)

Hair gel and braces are SKYROCKETING these days!


----------



## babaganoosh (Jun 6, 2016)

I admire his restraint. The headkick was a thing of beauty.


----------



## 2Peaks (Sep 19, 2016)

If you watch, you will see a witness flying away from the scene of the crime. 

Why did the chicken cross the road?


----------



## ctb (Jul 1, 2016)

Oh well three less POS in the world


----------



## Frœsty (Aug 14, 2016)

Now I get the surreal thing about this. There is no blood OR muzzle flashes...

Anyone see when the driver fired?


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

I won't rejoice in anyone's death, even thugs' and perps'.

However, it's just another reason why properly trained and law abiding citizens _absolutely_ should be able to carry protection like this.


----------



## chris1966 (Apr 12, 2016)

Frœsty said:


> Now I get the surreal thing about this. There is no blood OR muzzle flashes...
> 
> Anyone see when the driver fired?


Agreed, doesn't look like the weapon was fired. Also, it states 3 criminals are dead. 2 of them clearly ran away.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

I just ran a Google search for this incident, but I couldn't find anything.

Perhaps BurgerTiime can share his source for the details?


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

renbutler said:


> I just ran a Google search for this incident, but I couldn't find anything.
> 
> Perhaps BurgerTiime can share his source for the details?


Just because you can't Google something doesn't mean it didn't happen. Often events that happen especially in foreign countries will not turn up search results. If you have ever used an IP spoofer and did searches your result will differ from where you live. 
This information has been parlayed through military forums in Brazil.

!!Warning, the following link contains pictures of criminals in the morgue (updated) http://www.documentingreality.com/f...eman-who-uber-driver-kill-3-criminals-169298/


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> Just because you can't Google something doesn't mean it didn't happen.


Well, derp, dude.

I didn't claimed that it didn't happen, or that you were lying in any way. I just asked for a link.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Yeah n


renbutler said:


> Well, derp, dude.
> 
> I didn't claimed that it didn't happen, or that you were lying in any way. I just asked for a link.


yeah no prob, I didn't object to you insinuating that I was, just clarifying. It's cool.


----------



## 2Peaks (Sep 19, 2016)

Frœsty said:


> Now I get the surreal thing about this. There is no blood OR muzzle flashes...
> 
> Anyone see when the driver fired?


It's about the time the bird took flight. Loud noise!

But, I don't see three people down, just one. This took off running. I do wonder what is missing in the translation.


----------



## OlDirtySapper (Jul 26, 2016)

Anyone dumb enough to try to rob an Uber driver with tons of cabs working for actual cash still on the road deserves to die. We can only hope that the 3 didnt manage to reproduce before this incident. All that said this shit looks fake.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

The morgue photo was even creepier than the music in the video. The way the bodies were posed made them look like emaciated "Roswell greys" only with "Jersey Shore" (the terrible show) heads. At least the hairgel held up through it all...

Sad they had to die so horribly - getting stomped while bleeding out - but the thug's life has such violent ends.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

2Peaks said:


> It's about the time the bird took flight. Loud noise!
> 
> But, I don't see three people down, just one. This took off running. I do wonder what is missing in the translation.


Click the updated link. There's no more boom boom for all three.


----------



## Frœsty (Aug 14, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> Click the updated link. There's no more boom boom for all three.


Thank you for the link.

I figured this was real, but I have never viewed a shoot-out that was not in a Hollywood movie.


----------



## UberNdallas (Oct 11, 2016)

So was it an uber driver or police officer that shot these 3? Very confusing article. I also saw two run away.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

UberNdallas said:


> So was it an uber driver or police officer that shot these 3? Very confusing article. I also saw two run away.


Off duty MP officer moonlighting as an UberX driver.


----------



## Boozoo (Oct 1, 2016)

phillipzx3 said:


> Back in the 70's cab drivers in Portland were being robbed and killed at an incredible rate. Then our Governor and the State Police got together with the cab drivers and allowed us to carry a firearm...


I am glad the Portland experiment worked...but it saddens me that our culture would choose guns first before inventing a cashless way to do business.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

It's a shame too because they look like three guys that were good responsible people too. I hope their friends all learned the lesson to shoot first and then steal the car.


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

Its funny people hear the word police and automatically believe there account of all situations, i did not see any guns there. What i saw was another lunatic police officer shooting at someone running away.Brazilian police are are responsible for thousands of missing people through out the country. That story does not add up why would they be robbing a a cash less uber, it looks to me like he got stressed out dealing with little millennial ****s all day and decided to murder them in cold blood. His actions are criminal kicking a dying child as he bleed to death. I see no signs of a robbery there.


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

Check this video out police officer lays taser beside dying man he just shot in the back


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

You people do not have your own minds your totally brainwashed & controlled by the media,and do not have the mind or capacity to judge situations on ones own. You hear the media call them criminals and automatically accept that as the truth. When in fact in a situation like that if these children were in fact armed why did they not shoot back, also why did he not secure the weapons if weapons were present. What i see there is a couple of probably really arrogant and rude teens running form there lives from actual pyschpath. Wheres the gun


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

uber fool said:


> kicking a dying child as he bleed to death.


I know it. That part was cool!


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

I wonder how some of the online tough guys would feel if your kids went out for a night on the town and was shot by some wacko,claiming your teen was armed and tried to rob him. There was no gun in that image at all


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

Tedgey said:


> I know it. That part was cool!


What gonna be cool is when your president elect decides to go to mess with a few countries that dont necessarily like to be messed with, and you and your family & country get a taste of war and violence. Bet you will be singing a different tune then


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

uber fool said:


> I wonder how some of the online tough guys would feel if your kids went out for a night on the town and was shot by some wacko,claiming your teen was armed and tried to rob him. There was no gun in that image at all


Check the video at 0:54 The heroic officer who has never told a lie in his life recovers that poor gun from the still unkicked thug.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

The last time i had an incident and hit my panic button it was 5 minutes until the police responded. By the time they got there i had already self defensed the guy with a maglight (d-cell size) and blood was splattered all over everything.

(This is a Biased source, in complete honesty)
http://www.self-defense-mind-body-spirit.com/average-police-response-time.html

_The Department of Justice, with their statistical prowess, reports that the best response time is 4 minutes and the worst over 1 hour. Interpretation? If you live in an upper income area you probably are privy to the 4 minute response time, while middle to rural areas will see a much longer response time.

Now here is where things get interesting. Even though the Department of Justice determined that the average police response time to a 911 call is 4 minutes, the average interaction time between a criminal and his victim is 90 seconds.

That translates to you being robbed/injured/maimed/raped/murdered and waiting for an additional 2 and a half minutes for the police to arrive. The truth of the matter is that the police will almost always arrive AFTER the crime has happened and the criminal has gone

_
90 seconds to get carjacked murdered and left to bleed out. 3 1/2 minutes waiting for the police to arive, if your lucky. This is why people carry guns... This is why cabbies carry guns.


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

Tedgey said:


> Check the video at 0:54 The heroic officer who has never told a lie in his life recovers that poor gun from the still unkicked thug.


You joined this site jan 2016 and have almost 7000 post that called obsession bud dont you have an women a job or something else to do with your time tedgey.It seem your whole social life is contained on Uber people.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Lol, millennial gangsters are just funny to look at, how can you rob people looking like that?


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

Brazilian Police have killed 8000 people in the last decade
https://www.hrw.org/report/2016/07/...checked-police-violence-rio-de-janeiro#f8972f


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

In 32 of the 64 police killings that Human Rights Watch examined, police reports saying the individuals shot by police were killed in a shootout appear to be inconsistent with forensic evidence. For instance, in at least 20 cases,gunshot residue patterns on the skin of victims indicates shots were fired at point-blank range (from a distance of less than 50 centimeters),even though such close range shots are not typical of shootouts.[8][9]


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

uber fool said:


> In 32 of the 64 police killings that Human Rights Watch examined, police reports saying the individuals shot by police were killed in a shootout appear to be inconsistent with forensic evidence. For instance, in at least 20 cases,gunshot residue patterns on the skin of victims indicates shots were fired at point-blank range (from a distance of less than 50 centimeters),even though such close range shots are not typical of shootouts.[8][9]


You've done over 7,000 posts on this thread alone!


----------



## wingzero (Sep 16, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


>


RIP Pauly D.


----------



## JBigotes (Oct 19, 2016)

I'm BAAAAAAACK!

Came back a couple days early, my wife is a stewardess on an airline and her schedule changed 

I asked a couple of my Uber drivers about this incident. They both knew about it, it apparently happened in Sao Paulo. Both said they had been robbed numerous times and weren't too upset with their being killed.


----------



## JBigotes (Oct 19, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> If they had face tattoos ,would look like one of my x g.f.'s sons & his buddies. . . . .


One of the guys has a chest tattoo that says So Deus pode me julgar (only God can judge me). He's being judged sooner than he thought.


----------



## qiaoxiaopang (Sep 27, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> !!!Warning Graphic!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The guy in the middle looks like butthead while the one on the left looks like Beavis. The one on the right looks like YOUTHFUL Boy George.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

uber fool said:


> You people do not have your own minds your totally brainwashed & controlled by the media,and do not have the mind or capacity to judge situations on ones own. You hear the media call them criminals and automatically accept that as the truth. When in fact in a situation like that if these children were in fact armed why did they not shoot back, also why did he not secure the weapons if weapons were present. What i see there is a couple of probably really arrogant and rude teens running form there lives from actual pyschpath. Wheres the gun


Although you are correct that we are hearing only one side of the story and drawing conclusions we can't make...

... you did the exact same thing on the opposite side.

Good grief.


----------



## uberfraud (Sep 22, 2016)

Hey what the heck did you just write?


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

That video is honestly the coolest thing I've seen all week. The driver was a badass and didn't let himself be victimized by thugs who have probably victimized many other people. Love to see it.

Imagine all the damage to the community that would have occurred if those three punks had lived full (criminal) lives.


----------



## sicky (Dec 18, 2015)

It looks like 2 of the kids got away. If he chased them down and shot them as they were running away, that would be considered murder in the US. I'm fine with gunning down thief thugs (if they truly are thief thugs), but the courts see it differently. The one kid who ran away towards the bottom of the vehicle definitely did not have a gun. If he was chased down and shot, that is definitely murder.


----------



## sicky (Dec 18, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> Just because you can't Google something doesn't mean it didn't happen. Often events that happen especially in foreign countries will not turn up search results. If you have ever used an IP spoofer and did searches your result will differ from where you live.
> This information has been parlayed through military forums in Brazil.
> 
> !!Warning, the following link contains pictures of criminals in the morgue (updated) http://www.documentingreality.com/f...eman-who-uber-driver-kill-3-criminals-169298/


That is one graphic website!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> !!!Warning Graphic!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happening with increasing frequency !


----------

